# Looking for light mods



## jshaab2 (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey guys I'm a newbi to the z world. I've been into the wrangler scene most of my life have full membership at jeep forum 


Anyways I bought an 03 z touring with 70k on it in September. It's fun. I know I'm gonna need tires and brakes by next winter. But I would like to get some more power out of it , I know. CAI is first. I really don't want to hangs the exhaust I don't want it any louder. What about programmer chips It came with this g force plug in chip that didn't do shit …. Any ideas. 

Also I would like to get a better audio system with out changing factory HU what do y'all have in mind. 
:newbie:


----------



## jshaab2 (Nov 3, 2007)

:newbie: Hellooo


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I would suggest you get a subscription to Nissan Sport Magazine. It's a great magazine for any Nissan enthusiast, but also has a good amount of material directed at the Z33 and Z34 and you'll find a good source of ads for a number of companies that specialize in those models. Some of the better known include Jim Wolfe Technology (JWT) who specialize in Nissan ECM mods, superchargers, exhaust among other performance items, and Stillen Motorsports. I would ditch the G-force chip. As far as the audio system, I highly recommend Crutchfield.com; they have great sales and support staff and selection, fair prices and they supply you will the harness adapters, installation kits and instructions. You'll also find some good info at Nico club's forums on the web.


----------

